# 9' Foot Fisher Minute Mount



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

9 foot Minute Mount 1 Fisher Plow with sno foil. Many new parts. 3 plug setup. Blade and cutting edge are in good shape. Asking for 1800.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

anyone interested?


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

Give me a call 774-244-1062-Brian


----------



## jackN (Jun 21, 2021)

Still available?


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

jackN said:


> Still available?


Sold sorry


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

unhcp said:


> Sold sorry


Sold 6 years ago, seller still responds to inquiries in 2 minutes. A+ seller


----------

